# Jetzt aufgeklärt : Eierwurf gegen Wulff war Mordanschlag !



## krawutz (19 Apr. 2011)

*Nach inoffiziellen Untersuchungen verlautet aus gewöhnlich nicht unterrichteten Kreisen :*


*Durch die Eierwürfe vom 14.4. gegen Bundespräsident Wulff und Ministerpräsident Bouffier *



​

*wurde brutal werdendes Leben zerstört !*



*Das ist der Beweis :*



​

*Was hätte alles noch aus diesen Eiern werden können.*



 

​


*Wie man richtig mit Eiern umgeht, zeigte am gleichen Tag Harald Schmidt in seiner Sendung :
*



 

 

 

 

 

​


*Fazit : Richtig blasen können sie auch nicht, es wird aber immerhin kein Politiker benötigt.*


----------



## Q (19 Apr. 2011)

versuchen die Bunnys die Eier auszublasen oder durch die Nase zu saugen  :thx:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (21 Apr. 2011)

Q schrieb:


> versuchen die Bunnys die Eier auszublasen oder durch die Nase zu saugen  :thx:



Ich Fürchte zweites​


----------



## Marco2 (22 Apr. 2011)

Eieiei:WOW:


----------

